
Why 'Green' Germany Remains Addicted to Coal - JTbane
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/10/world/europe/germany-coal-climate.html
======
dv_dt
This article is from Oct 2018. In Feb '19, the German commission set a
deadline to shutdown all of Germany's coal power plants.

[https://www.latimes.com/world/europe/la-fg-germany-coal-
powe...](https://www.latimes.com/world/europe/la-fg-germany-coal-
power-20190126-story.html)

There is some interest in trying to create pumped storage systems, new or out
of former coal mines, giving at least some jobs to those in the mining
industry, but in the Feb '19 vote a more explicit program to transition
workers in the industry was rejected.

[https://www.pri.org/stories/2017-12-11/germany-miners-and-
ot...](https://www.pri.org/stories/2017-12-11/germany-miners-and-others-
prepare-soft-exit-hard-coal)

